# Arnold's small legs?!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

I always thought he had small legs but they look very nice here.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 5, 2005)

I wouldn't be complaining with legs like that...............


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

the stats that you see on paper about the size of his legs are definetly not impressive for his height.  bodybuilding for most is all about creating the illusion of being bigger than one actually is


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 5, 2005)

He has quite long legs, and a short torso, maybe that made it more difficult to put mass on the legs


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

*Arnold had the best legs the Bodybuilding world had or has ever seen!!!*


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> the stats that you see on paper about the size of his legs are definetly not impressive for his height. bodybuilding for most is all about creating the illusion of being bigger than one actually is


It turns into an art form about hiding weaknesses and showing strengths...that's what makes a good poser


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Arnold had the best legs the Bodybuilding world had or has ever seen!!!*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> It turns into an art form about hiding weaknesses and showing strengths...that's what makes a good poser


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## hp192003 (Nov 20, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

>



he was simply amazing - i envy him 100000x more than coleman.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 20, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> he was simply amazing - i envy him 100000x more than coleman.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 21, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 21, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 21, 2005)

so how bout hank's avatar


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 21, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so how bout hank's avatar




ahh you like it?


----------



## Mags (Nov 23, 2005)

He has _NICE_ legs? Thats such a chick thing to say,haha. Good legs, massive legs, defined legs, that'd wouldve been better. 

His legs do look good there, decent quad separation&size. Its easy to forget that Arnold didnt hold as much mass in some areas as some pros today, but every time you see a shot of him posing, it brings it all right back that he's still one of, if not the greatest.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> He has _NICE_ legs? Thats such a chick thing to say,haha. Good legs, massive legs, defined legs, that'd wouldve been better.
> 
> His legs do look good there, decent quad separation&size. Its easy to forget that Arnold didnt hold as much mass in some areas as some pros today, but every time you see a shot of him posing, it brings it all right back that he's still one of, if not the greatest.


Well then according to you, you say girly lines, because you said it not me, I said his legs look nice, not he has nice legs, that would have been gay, like you, so if you don't mind keep your gay comments to yourself and stop stalking Victor Martinez!


----------



## Mags (Nov 24, 2005)

hahaha, dont shit ya pants. Has nice legs, legs look nice, yeah thats soooo different. NICE in any sentence is mincey mate, so nevermind. As opposed to getting big at the gym to enhance your masculinity and attempting to convince us all and yourself of what infact is your false hetrosexual preferences, try constructing a vocabulary that blokes would use as well mate and none of the fairy lingo. Someone (preferably a bloke by his own choice) give him a hug, think i've upset a grown up with a joke comment.


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well then according to you, you say girly lines, because you said it not me, I said his legs look nice, not he has nice legs, that would have been gay, like you, so if you don't mind keep your gay comments to yourself and stop stalking Victor Martinez!


*Fag!!*


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2005)

His arms are almost as big as his legs here......


----------



## GFR (Nov 24, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> His arms are almost as big as his legs here......


Thats 1976.....He is retired in those pics.....I think he really let his legs shrink after he stopped competing, as you can see in that pic.

Also he was really retired after the 1974 Olympia. He just got in shape at the last minute for Pumping Iron and the 1975 Olympia...and at that show his legs were much smaller then they were in 1974.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 24, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> hahaha, dont shit ya pants. Has nice legs, legs look nice, yeah thats soooo different. NICE in any sentence is mincey mate, so nevermind. As opposed to getting big at the gym to enhance your masculinity and attempting to convince us all and yourself of what infact is your false hetrosexual preferences, try constructing a vocabulary that blokes would use as well mate and none of the fairy lingo. Someone (preferably a bloke by his own choice) give him a hug, think i've upset a grown up with a joke comment.


No you are right, for you that won't make much difference, but for us normal(  ) heterosexual people, there is a difference, because there is no reason to talk about a man like that unless you where gay, but I didn't know that you were a homo and if I did I would not have said that shit to you, because everybody has there own choices to make and if yours is to be a fag than that's up to you. 
and I think it's nice of you to let us know why you go to the gym but if you are an openly gay man, why do you try to "convince us all and yourself" that you are not sucking off men? But like I said that's up to you as well, and I don't really care to much about what you do with all of your gay friends and boyfriends, as long as you don't cross that water between us  

oh and on the vocabulary? bloke?, fairy lingo?, mate?         
You haven't upset me, not at all, I'm chilling and you are chilling, and it's all good, just SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats 1976.....He is retired in those pics.....I think he really let his legs shrink after he stopped competing, as you can see in that pic.
> 
> Also he was really retired after the 1974 Olympia. He just got in shape at the last minute for Pumping Iron and the 1975 Olympia...and at that show his legs were much smaller then they were in 1974.



One fit retired person.


----------



## Inspc._Injector (Nov 24, 2005)

damn this turned into a flame thread.  LOL.  Who cares if he says nice or whatever.  If he's not gay he's not gay.  Let's not break a bead of sweat over a simple word.  This is not like Someone saying God and Allah are the same thing.  LOL


----------



## Mags (Nov 24, 2005)

Inspc._Injector said:
			
		

> damn this turned into a flame thread. LOL. Who cares if he says nice or whatever. If he's not gay he's not gay. Let's not break a bead of sweat over a simple word. This is not like Someone saying God and Allah are the same thing. LOL


cool, i didnt think he'd take it so personally. hopefully his tears wouldve dried up come the weekend


----------

